# HaBe Einsteiger Tour am 08.06.



## Martinbaby (31. Mai 2004)

Also noch mal ganz offiziell:

Am 08.06. findet unsere x. MTB HaBe Einsteigertour statt. Wer Interesse hat,
kann sich bereits heute im LMB unverbindlich eintragen siehe hier.

Die Runde wird alles andere als schnell. Also ideal zum Einstieg für jeden, der sich bisher nicht getraut hatte. Da das Gelände dennoch abwechslungsreich und spannend sein soll, sind geländefähige MTBs natürlich Voraussetzung. Es werden außerdem auch nur Biker mit Helm mitgenommen. Das war es auch schon mit den Einschränkungen. Was dann kommt ist Mountainbike-Spaß pur.

Wir wollen übrigens so gegen 1800 Uhr starten. Wer an dem Termin nicht kann, keine Bange, der nächste Termin kommt bestimmt. Oder einfach mal so einer anderen Runde sich anschließen.


----------



## -Oryx- (31. Mai 2004)

Moin Martin,

bei sonner Einsteigerrunde wäre ich gern dabei... aber mein Scott liegt grad mit gebrochener Schwinge danieder...   
Also denn das nächste mal    

Schön Grusch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (1. Juni 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Es werden außerdem auch nur Biker mit Helm mitgenommen.


Heh Martinbaby,

ein Helm?
Etwa so ein - ich zitiere - "unnuetzes Ding, das man mit der FUD-Taktik Leuten andreht"?
So ein Ding, das erfunden wurde, um - abermals Zitat - "neuen Bedarf und eine neue Marktnische zu schaffen"?

  

Sorry, konnte ich mir aber nach diesen zwei dummen Kommentaren von Maik und Michael im ADFC-Forum nicht verkneifen. Meine Einstellung dazu dürfte ja bekannt sein!?


----------



## papa (1. Juni 2004)

Ich bin dabei  . Meinen Helm werde ich dieses mal nicht vergessen  .Also starte ich meinen zweiten Versuch.Den ersten habe ich mangels Kondition nach einer Stunde aufgegeben  Das aber zählt jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Martinbaby (1. Juni 2004)

Ja, ich habe Deinen entsprechenden Kommentar dazu im DAFC-Forum gelesen.

Unglaublich, daß  das zu diskutieren ist...

Für alle Nicht-Insider hier der entsprechende Link zum ADFC Forum. Ich kann es gar nicht glauben, was da für eine Diskussion abgeht...


----------



## matze-patze (2. Juni 2004)

Was bitte heißt nicht schnell? Egal ich werde versuchen mir den Termin freizuhalten und wenn es klappt, bin ich auch mit darbei. Trage mich aber erst kurz vorher ein, damit ich nicht absagen muß. Was ist aus der Abendtour im Volkpark geworden? Hätte nichts dagegen,  währ halt schön vor der Haustür.


----------



## Martinbaby (3. Juni 2004)

In den Volkspark fahren wir auch noch ein andermal...

HaBes machen mehr Spaß! Trage DIch aber bitte nicht erst 5 min vorher ein - das sieht keine mehr von denen die dort warten.


----------



## Martinbaby (6. Juni 2004)

Wetter soll wohl ganz gut werden...

Wetter am Dienstag 

Also, wie siehts aus ??


----------



## northpoint (6. Juni 2004)

Welch eine tolle Idee von Euch!?
Nur leider wohne ich ja nicht in der Nähe von HH ...

Doch ich finde es wirklich eine tolle Idee,daß ihr auch "Mtb-Frischlingen" einen Einstieg in die HaBe-Touren bietet!


----------



## *blacksheep* (6. Juni 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter soll wohl ganz gut werden...
> 
> Wetter am Dienstag
> 
> Also, wie siehts aus ??


 Hi Martin,

 Vorausgesetzt mein Bike ist rechtzeitig aus der Inspektion zurück, bin ich dabei!

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Alan (6. Juni 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wie siehts aus ??



Wie heute kurz angesprochen, ist der Termin für mich leider zu früh. Wenn ich mich aufraffen kann, werde ich mich zwar noch in die HaBe stürzen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch. 

Ansonsten viel Spaß

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinbaby (7. Juni 2004)

Nach der gestrigen Tour bräuchte ich eigentlich mind. eine Woche Pause.

Auch wenn ich mich bereits kurz vor Schluß ausgeklinkt hatte, kam ich immernoch auf "nur" 970 hm. Egal, ich kneife die Augen zusammen und sehe vor meinen Augen eine viertsellige Zahl


----------



## bofh_marc (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht sehen wir uns heute abend. Ich bin mit meinem Hochschulsportkurs unterwegs. Der Plan ist:

18:00 bis 19:00 Uhr in der Haake/Rennrunde

ab 19:00 Uhr Appelbuettel und dann rueber zum Paul-Roth-Stein, evt. noch Karlstein.

Viel Spass
Marc


----------



## Gerrit (8. Juni 2004)

Moin,
meine Freundin wird auch mitfahren, sie wird so gegen 18:00 eintrudeln.

Ich kann leider nicht 

Viel Spaß!
gerrit


----------



## Alan (8. Juni 2004)

Falls jemand den Tag noch verlängern möchte, ich hab um 20.30 Uhr als Treffpunkt die Buskehre am oberen Ende der Kuhtrift im LMB eingetragen. Vorher schaffe ich es leider nicht. 

Saludos

Det


----------



## Martinbaby (8. Juni 2004)

Könnte mir vorstellen so gegen 20.30 Uhr auf dem Rückweg vom Paul-Roth-Stein zu sein, Richtung Haake. Keine Ahnung wie die Tour heute verlaufen wird.

Glaube aber nicht, nach 2 1/2 Std schon durch zu sein.

Viel Spaß heute, vll trifft man sich ja


----------



## Martinbaby (8. Juni 2004)

So, das war also nun unsere Einsteigertour.

Insgesamt 8 Biker fanden sich pünktlich um 1800 Uhr am Treffpunkt ein. Die einzelnen Teilnehmer vermag ich nun mit Namen an dieser Stelle leider nicht mehr alle aufzuzählen. Es waren eben doch einige neue Gesichter dabei.

Und hier nun die Eckdaten für alle zum Mitschreiben:

30 km
460 hm
12,9 av
2:20 Nettofahrzeit

Es war ausnahmslos eine nette Truppe und hat allen, denke ich, inkl, mir Spaß gemacht! Den oder die eine(n) oder andere(n) werden wir sicherlich bald wieder auch in anderen Touren sehen. Vielleicht können wir ja am nächsten Dienstag (bei gutem Wetter) eine Fortsetzungsrunde drehen 

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: die olle Kärntner Hütte hatte um 21.30 Uhr schon zu  

Bis zum nächstenmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papa (9. Juni 2004)

Ich wollte mich für die wirklich gute tour gestern noch mals bei Martin bedanken und freue mich auf eine Wiederholung


----------



## ouchylove (9. Juni 2004)

papa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte mich für die wirklich gute tour gestern noch mals bei Martin bedanken und freue mich auf eine Wiederholung


... da kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Vielen Dank,
Verena


----------



## Alan (9. Juni 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: die olle Kärntner Hütte hatte um 21.30 Uhr schon zu



Ich fand's nicht sooo schlimm, dass die Hütte schon geschlossen war. So hab ich Euch wenigstens noch auf dem Parkplatz entdeckt. IN die Kärntner Hütte hätte ich wohl nicht geschaut... Vielleicht solltet Ihr für die nächste Aprés-Tour einen sichereren Unterschlupf wählen, dann bleibt Anja auch das große Gesabbel erspart 

Bis denne

Det


----------



## OBRADY (10. Juni 2004)

Hi..

Auch mir hat die Tour viel Spaß gemacht.Vor allen Dingen waren mal Mädels an Bord....

Alan:Werde auch nächstes Mal nicht flüchten, wenn Du Dich ansagst  
Bin jederzeit für ein nettes Gespräch offen...Außerdem fand ich Deinen Vorschlag mein Mountie in Harburg zu deponieren und die Anreise mit dem RR zu machen gar nicht so schlecht...  
Spart ne Menge Benzin und bringt gute Kondition!!!Nur wann soll ich arbeiten???

Gruß an alle Teilnehmer, bis zum nächsten Termin..

Anja


----------



## LaughingMoon (10. Juni 2004)

So, auch von mir nochmal ein kleines Dankeschön an unsere tapferen Führer. Es ist doch netter in der Gruppe zu fahren 
Da es anscheinend allen Spaß gemacht hat bleiben nur noch zwei Fragen:
Dienstag, 15.06.? 
Wie sieht's bei Euch aus?

Bis denne
Alberto


----------



## Martinbaby (11. Juni 2004)

Ja, Dienstag sieht gut aus, hatte ich auch schon gedacht!

Wer postet?


----------



## LaughingMoon (11. Juni 2004)

Tschuldigung, war 'ne Scheiss-Idee von mir. Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass am Dienstag Deutschland gegen die Niederlande spielt. 
Also: Montag oder Mittwoch?

Gruß
Albi


----------



## bofh_marc (11. Juni 2004)

LaughingMoon schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Montag oder Mittwoch?



Montag haette ich bei gutem Wetter wohl Zeit und Lust. Mittwoch ist ja immer unsere Hetzrunde.

Marc


----------



## Alan (11. Juni 2004)

LaughingMoon schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass am Dienstag Deutschland gegen die Niederlande spielt.



Hmmm... Na und? Sollen sie doch spielen, stört mich nicht weiter. Das ist höchstens ein weiterer guter Grund, sich auf's Rad zu setzen.  

Saludos

Det


----------



## ouchylove (11. Juni 2004)

LaughingMoon schrieb:
			
		

> Tschuldigung, war 'ne Scheiss-Idee von mir. Mir ist gerade aufgefallen dass am Dienstag Deutschland gegen die Niederlande spielt.
> Also: Montag oder Mittwoch?
> 
> Gruß
> Albi



hallo,

ich würde auch sehr gerne wieder mitkommen, das geht aber nur, wenn das wieder eine ähnliche Runde wie das letzte Mal wird. Leider kann ich nur Dienstag oder Mittwoch ... ich werd mal sehen wie ihr euch entscheidet!

Lieben Gruss,
verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alan (11. Juni 2004)

Morgens, 

würde am Sonntagabend auch noch auf's Rad. Kann aber erst ab ca.19.00 Uhr. Der Termin ist im LMB eingetragen.
Strecke je nach Teilnehmeranspruch.

Im Laufe der Woche könnte ich wieder erst ab ca. 20.30 Uhr. Bin es ja aber auch schon gewohnt, alleine die Gegend unsicher zu machen. Solange man am Schluß der Runde noch auf ein paar bekannte Gesichter stößt...  

Saludos

Det


----------



## LaughingMoon (11. Juni 2004)

Also fahre ich am Mittwoch, wer Lust hat kann mitkommen. Nicht zu schnell, immer ruhig bleiben. Wetter muss natürlich auch mitspielen  Ich trag mal vorsichtshalber was ein.

Alberto


----------



## Martinbaby (11. Juni 2004)

Stimmt, Dienstag geht nun wirklich nicht!

Also Mo oder Mi. Mittwoch hätte ich lange Dienst (könnte ich vielleicht tauschen).


----------



## Rabbit (11. Juni 2004)

LaughingMoon schrieb:
			
		

> Also fahre ich am Mittwoch, wer Lust hat kann mitkommen. Nicht zu schnell, immer ruhig bleiben. Wetter muss natürlich auch mitspielen  Ich trag mal vorsichtshalber was ein.
> 
> Alberto


Wenn ich Zeitig aus dem Büro komme bin ich dabei. Der Trailanteil liegt dann aber sicher sehr hoch ... nicht, weil ich mich verfahre, sondern weil ich mich auskenne 

Gruß, 
Harry


----------



## Gerrit (12. Juni 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> ... das geht aber nur, wenn das wieder eine ähnliche Runde wie das letzte Mal wird.




Sowas ähnliches hat Anita auch geäußert - also nicht unbedingt mehr als letztes mal. Und schneller müsste es wohl auch nicht sein 

gerrit


----------



## Martinbaby (12. Juni 2004)

Also Mi um 1830 Uhr ist eine vernünftige Zeit. Ich denke, ich werde es schaffen!


----------



## papa (15. Juni 2004)

Schade ich muß arbeiten (20 Uhr nein dancke)


----------

